# Forza 4: New Audi Sport UK Themed Liveries for R15 plus and Bentley Speed 8 / R8C



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We'll admit we're thoroughly addicted to playing Forza Motorsport 4 and driving is only half the fun. The other half is the creation of vinyl groups and livery designs that we've put up for sale on our FOURTITUDEoCOM Forza 4 store and in our Fourtitude car club within the game (friend us within the game and we'll add you to the club).

In addition to some of our current liveries such as the 2010 R15+ #9 Le Mans winner, the R8 GRAND-AM test car stars and stripes paint scheme and the 2010 DTM liveries for Oliver Jarvis and Rahel Frey, we've now added a few more that take a few more liberties.

Above is a different take on the 2010 R15+ livery. Remembering the days when other market importers would field their own Audi R8s, we've gone ahead and made market specific R15s. In the case above, that market is the UK so we've changed the colors to British Racing Green instead of red and added drivers with UK ties such as Allan McNish, Oliver Jarvis and Frank Biela (German but 1996 BTCC champ).

There's a French version of this car as well, accented in French Blue (Nogarro Blue) and red similar to the Audi France Playstation R8 from 2005. This car (not pictured) features French drivers Romain Dumas, Benoit Treluyer and Alex Premat. 










Finally, our other livery is for the Bentley Speed 8. Race fans will tell you that the Bentley used the chassis shared much with the Audi R8 LMP1 including full drivetrain. Yes, it had been developed quite a bit in its own direction, but it wasn't terribly different in shape from the 1999 Audi R8C coupe fielded by Audi Sport UK. We've thrown together the 1999 #9 R8C livery and applied it to the Speed 8 with a few changes to account for bodywork changes or limitations due to those. Still, we find it more appealing than the Bentley.

Check them out in our FOURTITUDEoCOM Forza 4 storefront.


----------

